# Open tournament



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Any opens on sunday this weekend our club cancelled. Guys sad going to be to cold. 45 and partly sunny? Not bad if you ask me. Anyhow any info on an open for sunday in thrN.E ohio area greatly appreciated


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Thats crazy because The bass are biting like mad right now regardless of fronts!. caught a bunch last sunday with two inches of snow on ground. been catching a lot at clendening lately pre fishin for our saugeye tournment this saturday. if your intrested in that its at 799 boat ramp, take off 7 am 40 dollar entry fee 100% payback.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks duck. I may look into it. And i know the fish are biting weve got a bunch found. Was planning on cashing sunday


----------



## walleyekiller446 (Oct 24, 2014)

West branch bait and tackle crappie tournament tommorow at west branch starts at 7 sign in at west branch bait and tackle before hand northeast Ohio crappie club fishes Sunday at west branch also


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks walleye will most likely pass on that one. Never been on westbranch before


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

DHower08 said:


> Any opens on sunday this weekend our club cancelled. Guys sad going to be to cold. 45 and partly sunny? Not bad if you ask me. Anyhow any info on an open for sunday in thrN.E ohio area greatly appreciated


Ya our club cancelled too but not because of cold, it was safe driving conditions. No fish is worth possibly crashing your rig or injuring yourself. I support their decision. Of course I'd rather be fishin, but safety first. Good luck!


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Glad my club canceled don't want all that salt on my rig even if the snow melts off


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

The salts the only thing that sucks but if theirs open water theirs no reason to not fish in my mind


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

We weren't scared


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Nicee i fished portage in the blizzard yesterday too


----------

